# [SOLVED] Windows 7 and LG NAS



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

I've got a LG NAS box (N2R1). The web UI provided is reasonable; and alows me to create and manage users and shares. One thing that's been confusing me a little however is the way in which my Windows 7 PC deals with it. Now I've set a few shares to not require authentication to access them; along with a couple that should do. Logically when browsing the device in Windows Explorer I should only be prompted for user credentials when trying to access a protected share- this is not the case. I can't so much as browse the shares without entering a valid username and password for the NAS.

To confuse matters further I decided to check if the issue was due to the NAS or my Win7 config and ran XP in a VM (Bridged Networking; so the Router should ID it as a separate PC). This was able to browse the share list and access public shares without hassle, and was only prompted for a username and password when trying to get at the protected shares.

This would imply it's an issue with my Win7 setup somewhere; although what gets me more so is it's a virtually brand new install (we're talking no more than a week old). Had to recently reinstall after upgrading a few components (incl. mobo); and I installed all the provided Network drivers for the mobo's network interface.

Checked the Samba log on the NAS and it doesn't even register an attempt to access by the Win7 machine; so surely Windows is intercepting and not allowing me to connect to a network share without providing credentials? If this is the case how might I avoid this (I'm on home premium, so no access to local security policy directly; and alterations there will have to be registry based).

The NAS box is running Linux Kernel 2.6.22.18 (if that helps at all). I can still access the shares on Win7 by providing a username; only it does defeat part of the object of having public shares. If anyone could shed some light I'd be incredibly greatful.

Cheers in advance,
Dean


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 and LG NAS*

Just cache those credentials, then it won't ask for them anymore.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 and LG NAS*

That woul avoid the prompt in future- however
My main concern is that it's not behaving as it should- win7 seems to require a username and password before it'll even connect to the NAS. I know this seems a little trivial; I just don't understand why it won't allow listing the shares to an anonymous user.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 and LG NAS*

especially considering Windows XP (and my Emprex Media Streamer) can access the shares list and public shares anonymously.


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 and LG NAS*

Just to update this one; as it transpired I had credentials saved (with an incorrect password following a change) under Win7. Anyone else having a similar issue- check credentials manager!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 and LG NAS*

Thanks for the update themoodude...Glad that all is sorted.


themoodude said:


> Just to update this one; as it transpired I had credentials saved (with an incorrect password following a change) under Win7. Anyone else having a similar issue- check credentials manager!


----------

